# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  فرنسا * ايطاليا (يورو 2008 م.ج): أهداف و لقطات

## أميرة قوس النصر

توقع ال PES 2008 لنتيجة المبارة

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2055569


تقديم المباراة

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2056448


هنري يتحدث عن اللقاء

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/2056549

تسديدة توني تمر بجانب القائم الأيمن 4'

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2056657


إصابة ريبيري 7

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2056671

الهدف الاول لإيطاليا - بيرلو (ر.ج.)25 '

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2056699
تسديدة بالكعب من توني 28 '

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2056713

تسديدة هنري تمر بجانب القائم الأيمن 34 '

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2056727

ركلة حرة من غروسو 44

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2056749
الهدف الثاني لإيطاليا - دي روسي 62'

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2056794
تسديدة بنزيما يتصدى لها بوفون 74'

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2056816
تسديدة توني يتصدى لها كوبيه 90+3'

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2056861


كاسانو يقوم بخلع ملابسه اثناء الأحتفال بالفوز

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=2056877

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الف مبروك لمشجعي المنتخب الايطالي
مشكورة يا مها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكورة مها 

فزنا و الحمد لله

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك لكل المشجعين الايطالين
ومبروك التأهل للدور الثاني

----------


## احساس المطر

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):  

شكرا مها :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

مشكورة مها  ............... الحمدلله  تأهلنا واكيد ما بدنا ننسا فضل الهولنديين الي ان شاء الله رح نطلعهم بالنصف نهائي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مشكورة مها  ............... الحمدلله  تأهلنا واكيد ما بدنا ننسا فضل الهولنديين الي ان شاء الله رح نطلعهم بالنصف نهائي


ان شاء الله :Db465236ff:

----------

